# "Special Buy on Maverick Thermos"!!!



## tjohnson (Mar 8, 2012)

*Received a "Special Buy on" on Thermos from Maverick, and passing the deal on to SMF Members*!!!

*Maverick ET705C Remote Thermometer = $19.99 + shipping*

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ET-705








Easy to use remote thermometer with timer and led flashlight; transmitter features on light, and on/off switch while the receiver features on/off switch and stores in transmitter
Thermometer features sight meat selections: ham, beef, ground beef, veal, lamb, pork, chicken or turkey and can be read in both English and French
Each meat selection has its own temperature preset or you can program your own desired alert temperature
5-Inch Removable probe with 39-inch wire, measures up to 410-degree F (210-degree C)
Set requires total 4 aaa batteries (not included)
*Maverick ET-2216 Timer and Thermometer = $9.99 + shipping*

*https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ET-2216*







Simple to use thermometer measures the temperature of any meat.
Thermometer allows you to program in your desired temperature and will alert you once the temperature has been reached.
Unit also has a built in timer to keep track of other foods.


----------



## michael ark (Mar 8, 2012)

That's aThumbs Up good deal.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2012)

Great deals


----------



## sprky (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool deals there.


----------

